# Community tank 55g Half Planted



## AepNV187 (Jun 15, 2010)

[/IMG]








High fin plenco








moonlight gourami (on Roids) pushing 6"









Male Blue gourami 4"









female blue 3"








Sold to me as a whip tail cat fish

i think it is a plenco 4"

Random tetra's one 4 year old red eye tetra 2 year life span pfft


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

You'll need to upload the pictures to some site like photobucket, when you upload it to there, you can right click the picture and View Image, then you just copy the address to use it.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Lol so my phone isn't FUBARed. I was like "where are the pics"


----------

